# Check This Out!!! Hmmm.....



## wolfeinmane (Feb 8, 2012)

9 stall roundhouse and 16 inch? turntable on eBay:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/290766684406?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Now being the ex-cop that I am I have some concerns (love Pawn Stars)

1. The measurements are in cm not inches
2. Is he going to cut/break the bench work and ship the entire section?
3. Zero feedback?!!!
4. How is he going to ship it?! Freight truck, rail? And for free?!!!

I did a little investigation work:

The town he lists has a 2,000 population and is within miles of Canadian border, so I am postulating that he is actually Canadian and using a US address, (maybe a friend?) for the ship from address.

Granted it's paypal and it's covered, but I had to go after an eBayer once and it takes a long time to get your money back.


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

if you look he has other buildings from his layout available for sale. The united states is one of the only countries that does not use the metric system. He figures being a new user he will get more bids and looks to offer free shipping. I personally get scared shipping built buildings as damage can/will occur but if packed right it can be done. No one got on the guy that came here and was selling $1000+ brass engines on ebay with 0 feedback everyone has to start sometimes. Most canadaians that live near the border use a U.S. address for shipping (like a UPS Store or Mailboxes ETC.) as its cheaper and they dont have to pay duties. 

Your investigation work failed to mention that he lists his website in the auction and that you can get contact information from the WHOIS registry and also your investigation failed to show that he was selling MULTIPLE buildings on Ebay. 

now not to start a fight or anything but as an ex cop you should be familiar with the terms libel and slander and if your above post was to actually cost him some bids (VERY VERY hard to prove) he would have a pretty good civil case on his hands..

My last two cents if he was trying to scam why put a reserve a reserve will scare people away thinking he "wants to much" if he was trying to scam why not make it start at 1 penny and let it fly..probably get more money that way and why only list a few items, if your gonna scam at least make some $$$ doing it not just a few hundred dollars..

Like I said all of the above is just my 2 cents, I am not an ex cop but I have been buying and selling on the internet since 1997


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Your investigating did not see this from his description?

a copy and paste,
The turn table is perm installed so I would not sell it with this model building.

He is not selling the turn table.

I thing I don't like is this, another copy and paste,

I am selling the buildings on my full 21 x 14 layout, some of the buildings are as old as 1962 all are made in Europe not Asia. I am not an expert in HO Scale Train sets so the descriptions are to my best knowledge that I have gained from the family and expert opinion. 

If he is selling buildings on "MY (HIS)" layout, then why this, descriptions are to my best knowledge that I have gained from the family and expert opinion. 

It is his layout and he doesn't know anything about HIS buildings? 

At any rate it looks like he is selling stuff, and you have to start somewhere.


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

big ed said:


> Your investigating did not see this from his description?
> 
> a copy and paste,
> The turn table is perm installed so I would not sell it with this model building.
> ...


wow I missed that too about the turntable, perhaps it is his layout NOW after he inherited it from someone...


----------



## wolfeinmane (Feb 8, 2012)

brylerjunction said:


> if you look he has other buildings from his layout available for sale. The united states is one of the only countries that does not use the metric system. He figures being a new user he will get more bids and looks to offer free shipping. I personally get scared shipping built buildings as damage can/will occur but if packed right it can be done. No one got on the guy that came here and was selling $1000+ brass engines on ebay with 0 feedback everyone has to start sometimes. Most canadaians that live near the border use a U.S. address for shipping (like a UPS Store or Mailboxes ETC.) as its cheaper and they dont have to pay duties.
> 
> Your investigation work failed to mention that he lists his website in the auction and that you can get contact information from the WHOIS registry and also your investigation failed to show that he was selling MULTIPLE buildings on Ebay.
> 
> ...


Wow what a nasty response, are you having a bad day or what? Or do you just hate cops?

1. I already had seen all of his other items, including the projector that is $100 over what you can buy it for at bestbuypcs.com. But his other items has nothing to do with this item now does it?

2. Wrong again, I even went to his website and checked out all the pics and info before I posted

3. And if you didn't want to start a fight you shouldn't say such inflammatory things. I have owned my own business for years and nothing I said constitutes slander, wow what's your problem guy?

4. And who cares what you have done since 1997! With your attitude I could care less.

5. In the future refrain from commenting on my posts


----------



## wolfeinmane (Feb 8, 2012)

big ed said:


> Your investigating did not see this from his description?
> 
> a copy and paste,
> The turn table is perm installed so I would not sell it with this model building.
> ...


Right on the money Big Ed and why is the description of the roundhouse "It appears to be in perfect condition?" If it's his he should know the condition.

"all are made in Europe not Asia" What's wrong with US made?:laugh:

I have bought from people with zero feedback but, only things that are relatively cheap. You need to walk before you can run.


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

wolfeinmane said:


> Wow what a nasty response, are you having a bad day or what? Or do you just hate cops? *Having a great day and do not have any problems with cops, like I said this was my opinion and was just showing that so many times people look for negatives in something when its nothing..
> *
> 1. I already had seen all of his other items, including the projector that is $100 over what you can buy it for at bestbuypcs.com. But his other items has nothing to do with this item now does it? *This was never posted in your first post so if you were investigating shouldnt you list everything you did? But why would the Roundhouse cause you concern and nothing else??*
> 
> ...





wolfeinmane said:


> Right on the money Big Ed and why is the description of the roundhouse "It appears to be in perfect condition?" If it's his he should know the condition.
> 
> "all are made in Europe not Asia" What's wrong with US made?:laugh:
> 
> I have bought from people with zero feedback but, only things that are relatively cheap. You need to walk before you can run.


Funny how Ed said some of the same things I did but you were not offended by him. 

As for the comment about perfect condition perhaps he does not truly know the ins and outs of the model and maybe the roundhouse should have a hole in one of the walls because it resembles another roundhouse but due to his lack of knowledge on the subject he cannot comment on it. We learn new things everyday as humans..

As I am sure you are aware many high quality model kits were made in Europe by Faller, Vollmer, Marklin and others and we all know the crap that was made recently in Asia by companies that were made in america.

I am not mad at the OP, I dont not like cops, I am having a good day. I just like to read good discussion and if I offended you in any way I am sorry.


----------



## wolfeinmane (Feb 8, 2012)

brylerjunction said:


> Funny how Ed said some of the same things I did but you were not offended by him.
> 
> As for the comment about perfect condition perhaps he does not truly know the ins and outs of the model and maybe the roundhouse should have a hole in one of the walls because it resembles another roundhouse but due to his lack of knowledge on the subject he cannot comment on it. We learn new things everyday as humans..
> 
> ...


And you passed over the fact that Ed didn't like it either. If that belittling rambling by you, pointing out what you feel are my faults, is your idea of an apology, you suffer greatly. 

In my business dealings we never talk to anyone in that manner, perhaps on the chance that they might become a potential customer in the future, something that will never happen between you and I.

Be sure and let me know what your eBay seller name is so I never make the mistake of buying anything from you.


----------



## wolfeinmane (Feb 8, 2012)

My favorite eBay seller has the Brawa Eheim SKI CHAIR LIFT!!!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/180963694457?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

I have the perfect place on my layout for it but the prices have always made me think differently. I say it goes for over $150, any takers? LOL


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

*OK, guys.

STOP THE BANTER, NOW! Enough. Play nice, or take a break and come back when everyone is cooled off. I mean it.

TJ*


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

wolfeinmane said:


> And you passed over the fact that Ed didn't like it either. If that belittling rambling by you, pointing out what you feel are my faults, is your idea of an apology, you suffer greatly.
> 
> In my business dealings we never talk to anyone in that manner, perhaps on the chance that they might become a potential customer in the future, something that will never happen between you and I.
> 
> Be sure and let me know what your eBay seller name is so I never make the mistake of buying anything from you.


pointing out your faults..I am sorry but you came on here and started by attacking someone who is a new seller implying because you were a former cop and did some "investigating" that this person should not be trusted. Now I see why we have people sitting in jails that are sometimes found to be innocent.
As for Big Ed he from what I read he was replying to your lack of investigating not mine..I could be wrong but I did reread it. 

You say I am the type of person you wouldnt deal with because I pointed out some valid points that were easily open up for discussion. Yet you feel to realize that you and your "investigation" was just a rambling of some prejudiced type comments. But then again those that prejudge and stereotype (kind of what you did in your first post) never have the fortitude to look in the mirror and realize they made a mistake and they could quite possibly be wrong.


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

tjcruiser said:


> *OK, guys.
> 
> STOP THE BANTER, NOW! Enough. Play nice, or take a break and come back when everyone is cooled off. I mean it.
> 
> TJ*


sorry I am too opinionated....and I get going real fast!! I wont respond anymore


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> *OK, guys.
> 
> STOP THE BANTER, NOW! Enough. Play nice, or take a break and come back when everyone is cooled off. I mean it.
> 
> TJ*



OK, I drank a 6 pack and took a swim in the pool, I am back now.

I just mentioned the fact that he did state that the roundhouse's turntable was not included.
I guess he could have gotten the layout from someone, he should have stated that. It would save him from looking stupid about knowing something about them.

And I can talk to wolfeinmane anyway I want.:cheeky4:
He is on my friends list.

I do like that roundhouse I wonder what his reserve is?
I am going to watch it and see what happens


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Ed, I think TJ was including you in that admonition, let's all take a break here.

Tell you what, since this topic seems to have run it's course anyway, I'll just close it before any more sparks.


----------

